# Not stolen: SEARCHING FOR WHITE APPALOOSA IN NORTH DAKOTA/MINNESOTA



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Not close but good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Plowgal (Sep 26, 2011)

Why don't you list him under searching for a horse at Stole Horse International aka NetPosse.com and see if anyone recognizes him and can help you find some answers?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Because he wasn't stolen. Netposse isn't a location service for previous owners.


----------



## Plowgal (Sep 26, 2011)

But, they still do missing and searching, even if they are not stolen. So if you just want to know about a previous horse, they will do an alert.


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

Plowgal said:


> But, they still do missing and searching, even if they are not stolen. So if you just want to know about a previous horse, they will do an alert.


Thank you! I will


----------



## Plowgal (Sep 26, 2011)

Here is an example of one that was just done:

Report NR001111 - SEARCHING FOR HORSE CASSIOPEIA AZRAFF, WA

I hope this will help you.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

Looks like a horse i saw on craigslist in the past month in Fargo, or st. cloud.


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

cowboy bowhunter said:


> Looks like a horse i saw on craigslist in the past month in Fargo, or st. cloud.


Do you know which ad? I have a WANTED ad on there as well. I wonder if that is what you saw? Thanks for every one's help


----------



## Plowgal (Sep 26, 2011)

On the search for Horse report on Netposse, an alert is email out to all the volunteers nationally and internationally, then it goes to Facebook, twitter, blogs, forums and people will look and see if they know of a horse in their area that looks like yours and will update you. We have cases like this type as well. The fee is minimal and it won't get removed fromthe site. CL will remove it after so many days from my understanding and on can only do one listing.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

Horsecrazy4ever said:


> Do you know which ad? I have a WANTED ad on there as well. I wonder if that is what you saw? Thanks for every one's help


 
It was like for sale a rare white appaloosa.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

cowboy bowhunter said:


> It was like for sale a rare white appaloosa.


 
HAHAHA Rare white app. Thats funny, you should have posted it in the "dumbest horse for sale ads" thread/


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

myhorsesonador said:


> HAHAHA Rare white app. Thats funny, you should have posted it in the "dumbest horse for sale ads" thread/


HAHA. Thats why i remember it. I watch craigs list every day.


----------



## Plowgal (Sep 26, 2011)

cowboy bowhunter said:


> HAHA. Thats why i remember it. I watch craigs list every day.



That is why we are around and we do support you trying to locate the horse.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Hope you find him!


----------



## Barrelracer00 (Sep 9, 2012)

I saw him at a show! Yes, I beleive he was barrel racing... They kept calling him Johnny. I can contact the showgrounds for their phone number if you would like?


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

Barrelracer00 said:


> I saw him at a show! Yes, I beleive he was barrel racing... They kept calling him Johnny. I can contact the showgrounds for their phone number if you would like?


Please do!!!!! I am so excited!!!!!!! I never thought I would ever ever see him again!!! Did he look healthy? Where was the show? THANK YOU SO MUCH!!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Any update?


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

I haven't gotten any contact with the owner yet but BARRELRACER is going to try and get the info for me!!! She said he looks very healthy and very muscular(that's my boy!) 

thanks for everyone's help =)


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow in your pics i thought for a moment my Shadow had an identical twin LOL!! I'm so glad you're getting to hear and check in on him!! <BIG SMILE> Best of luck!!


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

I hope you find him!


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

I am so happy for you! I too, looked for two mini horse I loved for a very long time before I finally found them bought them and brought them "home". You are very lucky!


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

So sweet  It's amazing how there is people who really care out there!!! I really really hope I find him... will post on here if I find out anything more... I highly doubt anyone would ever sell him back to me, but who knows


----------



## SMMJessee (Nov 11, 2012)

Why dont you just contact the first owner you sold him to and see if she can give you his number???


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

SMMJessee said:


> Why dont you just contact the first owner you sold him to and see if she can give you his number???


I did! She said that she DOESN"T have it!! I really don't understand how she would NOT have their number.. or name....or email! 

Something was really weird, that is why I was so worried about him!


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

That's exactly what happened with me. Apparently the second owner I tracked them to had no info whatsoever on who he sold Spirit and Goldie too! Good luck.... keep believing you'll find him!


----------

